# What VHF channels are used for what?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried googling this but, came up empty.

I have never used a VHF radio before. I'm wondering what channels are used for certain purposes or by certain people?

ie; is channel 16 something special, ch 1,2,3,4, etc.

Just wanting to learn!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

this works better



http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/vhf.htm


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Are there rules for using VHF? It looks as if some channels are RX and TX is not allowed? What channels do most boaters use to keep in touch?


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

channel 11 is the live bait boat in pensacola pass.channel 01 is the pensacola beach charterboats.and channel 14 is the perdido key charterboats.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a sticker thats the size of a 3X5 card I found with the channel ranges and what they are used for. I am traveling this week (Las Vegas) but will scan a pic of it when I get home and post it. 

It is very handy, I forget.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

BIGRIGZ,



Channel 16 is for hailing and distress calls only. You can seek out someone on that channel but must go to another channel once you find them. You also should not call for a boat more that 3 times within 10 minutes or so (forgot the "rules" but this is a good idea).



Once you get in touch with the boat you are calling, tell them to go to a channel. Channel 09 is usually what most folks use because it's close to 16. 68, 69, 71 and 72 are other channels to choose from and chat on.



Learning how to use a VHF is something everyone should take the time to do. What I mean is learning how to make a distress call, learning how to make a relay call, and learning the common terms used. Learning the Phonetic Alphabet is also something that is very helpful (Alpha, Bravo, Charlie...) Learn how to send out a PAN, PAN call and a SECURITY (SAY-CURE-IT-TAY) call.



A VHF is not like a CB!!! There are RULES and ways to go about using it. If you have one and it's turned on, you are required to follow these rules!!!



Here is a good site that covers some of the rules and ways to make calls.



http://www.sacdelta.com/safety/radio.html



Here is a site to cover the Phonetic Alphabet:



http://www.osric.com/chris/phonetic.html





Here is a list of US VHF channels.



Channel Number Ship Transmit MHz Ship Receive MHz Use

01A 156.050 156.050 Port Operations and Commercial, VTS. Available only in New Orleans / Lower Mississippi area.

05A 156.250 156.250 Port Operations or VTS in the Houston, New Orleans and Seattle areas.

06 156.300 156.300 Intership Safety

07A 156.350 156.350 Commercial

08 156.400 156.400 Commercial (Intership only)

09 156.450 156.450 Boater Calling. Commercial and Non-Commercial.

10 156.500 156.500 Commercial

11 156.550 156.550 Commercial. VTS in selected areas.

12 156.600 156.600 Port Operations. VTS in selected areas.

13 156.650 156.650 Intership Navigation Safety (Bridge-to-bridge). Ships >20m length maintain a listening watch on this channel in US waters.

14 156.700 156.700 Port Operations. VTS in selected areas.

15 -- 156.750 Environmental (Receive only). Used by Class C EPIRBs.

16 156.800 156.800 International Distress, Safety and Calling. Ships required to carry radio, USCG, and most coast stations maintain a listening watch on this channel.

17 156.850 156.850 State Control

18A 156.900 156.900 Commercial

19A 156.950 156.950 Commercial

20 157.000 161.600 Port Operations (duplex)

20A 157.000 157.000 Port Operations

21A 157.050 157.050 U.S. Coast Guard only

22A 157.100 157.100 Coast Guard Liaison and Maritime Safety Information Broadcasts. Broadcasts announced on channel 16.

23A 157.150 157.150 U.S. Coast Guard only

24 157.200 161.800 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

25 157.250 161.850 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

26 157.300 161.900 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

27 157.350 161.950 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

28 157.400 162.000 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

63A 156.175 156.175 Port Operations and Commercial, VTS. Available only in New Orleans / Lower Mississippi area.

65A 156.275 156.275 Port Operations

66A 156.325 156.325 Port Operations

67 156.375 156.375 Commercial. Used for Bridge-to-bridge communications in lower Mississippi River. Intership only.

68 156.425 156.425 Non-Commercial

69 156.475 156.475 Non-Commercial

70 156.525 156.525 Digital Selective Calling (voice communications not allowed)

71 156.575 156.575 Non-Commercial

72 156.625 156.625 Non-Commercial (Intership only)

73 156.675 156.675 Port Operations

74 156.725 156.725 Port Operations

77 156.875 156.875 Port Operations (Intership only)

78A 156.925 156.925 Non-Commercial

79A 156.975 156.975 Commercial. Non-Commercial in Great Lakes only

80A 157.025 157.025 Commercial. Non-Commercial in Great Lakes only

81A 157.075 157.075 U.S. Government only - Environmental protection operations.

82A 157.125 157.125 U.S. Government only

83A 157.175 157.175 U.S. Coast Guard only

84 157.225 161.825 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

85 157.275 161.875 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

86 157.325 161.925 Public Correspondence (Marine Operator)

AIS 1 161.975 161.975 Automatic Identification System (AIS)

AIS 2 162.025 162.025 Automatic Identification System (AIS)

88A 157.425 157.425 Commercial, Intership only.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good info Chris....bet there's a lot of people on here that didn't know that. I for one didn't....Thanks...


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Chris...Going to make a copy & place in my log book. Good info.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Or you could search the old forum and it's on there like 6 times.



I still dredge up old stuff there.....



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------

